# microfire k3500r



## peterlie79 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi i have a question
i got a new microfire k3500r and it looks different than the pictures at the homepage.is the model changed for 2009?
I hope there´s anyone who can help me?


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you post a photo of what you received?


----------



## peterlie79 (Feb 17, 2009)

How do i post a photo?


----------



## dudemar (Feb 17, 2009)

Try a photo hosting site like www.photobucket.com, it's free to use. Once you upload your pictures (I believe they have to be less than 800 x 600, please check forum rules), you copy the encoding listed below the photo, and viola.


----------



## HIDSGT (Feb 18, 2009)

What exactly looks different to you?


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 18, 2009)

It might be updated model. 
http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=438
New Microfire catalogue (all HID's updated to 5000-6000K).


----------



## peterlie79 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi there are some pictures!


----------



## dwminer (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine has 7 cooling fins.
https://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=321&image=0


----------



## Patriot (Feb 18, 2009)

It just looks like that updated the design slightly which I wasn't aware that they had done. They probably saved some machining steps and placing the word "tactical" on there ought to help them increase sales a little bit too.

I wonder if that makes mine a collectors item now...lol


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 18, 2009)

peterlie79 said:


> Hi there are some pictures!


 

Hi Peter,

Your fine and have the latest updated version :thumbsup: 

They need to update their website photos. If you have the time, try and post some beam shots.


----------



## David_G (Feb 19, 2009)

Here are two reviews which also include some pictures:

http://www.light-reviews.com/microfire_k3500r/

http://deepclue.de/clues/100

Mev from light-reviews allready got the newer version, the german test
is showing the version before. 

David


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2009)

Just curious, do your new updated light still have a focus lock-down. It's hard to tell by the segments in the light now. On my older lights it's obvious.


----------



## peterlie79 (Feb 19, 2009)

no there is no lock for the focus anymore but it works pretty good


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2009)

peterlie79 said:


> no there is no lock for the focus anymore but it works pretty good




Oh, ok. I guess that's going to be the primary difference between the old and new then. I've found that the friction for the focus function is pretty stiff to begin with so it makes sense that they omitted that feature. I'm sure that everything MF changed was to reduce their manufacturing costs some.


----------



## peterlie79 (Feb 19, 2009)

i think so too, but for me it´s the easier way to use the focus.the only thing that could be better is the color.7000k is a little too much for me.is a polarion pf40 much brighter than the k3500r?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 20, 2009)

peterlie79 said:


> is a polarion pf40 much brighter than the k3500r?




way brighter.












The tower is over 500 yards iirc.


----------



## HIDSGT (Feb 25, 2009)

This is the first I am seeing the new model. 

I was hoping when a new model was released it would be more powerful or atleast have a longer run time. I guess sales for the current model are good enough and they didn't feel it was necessary. 

I do like the newer focus feature. I have never changed my focus so that's kind of a novelty for me but a better design.

Seems like the reflector could be smoother tho.


----------



## HIDSGT (Feb 25, 2009)

dwminer said:


> Mine has 7 cooling fins.
> https://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=321&image=0


 
Actually you have (4).


----------



## peterlie79 (Feb 25, 2009)

there´re only 4 cooling fins because there´s no lock for the focus anymore.i didn´t use the focus too.i guess the technical data is still the same as the old model.


----------



## vee73 (Mar 1, 2009)

Microfire weapon light:





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/01/26/8143010478547185034orig.jpg


----------

